# Tanners Creek



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Hey all,
Hey guys i am a newbie here, i am going to be heading out to tanners creek in the morning, i been fishing over there for about 3 years now, i found thispost andi know some of you all hit the tanners creek area. I will toss some jigs and other artificials to start with there in the creek, then i will head out to the river to fish some cats, it looks like the river is on its way down so hopefuilly there wil not be as much drift. anyone got any suggestions? feel free to drop a post.

Tight Lines, 
Dave Howell


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

try some baby brush hogs


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

ok all sorry i did not report back on my trip, it was lousy, 1st got down there and the motor would not run, after a cpl hrs and a trip to auto zone, got er fired up and running, hit the creek, got me a dozen or so shad then hit the river, thought it was going to be a good day, caught a 12 lb blue after about 15 min, but after that i couldnot have bought a fish for the next cpl hrs, after bouncing around acpl spots, i landed a stripper from the discharge, then 1 more stripper from the mouth of tanners, not a good day, but it was good to get out for the 1st time, the river was lousy, still alot of drift, muddy and a good current still flowing, will try it again next monday i think


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Nothing better than landing a nice striPPer!!!
Cady


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

ok all it is confirmed, wife and will be fishing monday, tanners creek, got the boat runnig good, so no mishaps this time, got 3 batteris, a good bait well, and plenty of crawlers, will be fishing for whatever is hitting, anycatfisherman can suggest weatehr fresh cut shad or live shad would be better that would be great, last sunday i was able to net up a cpl dozen shad ith ease from tanners creek, but only i blue on the river. hope to hear from someone tht is having luck. sorry for the type-o, striper, although i have landed a sripper in my lifetime lol


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

if your fishing for blues, cutbait. Flatties,Live. Channels, try both.


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

i have never fished tanners creek sounds like a kickin spot .Just got one question wheres the boat ramp is it in laurencburg?


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

ramp is right in lawrenceburg, turn at the mcdonalds, good ramp, area around the ramp is a no wake zone so there is no chance of getting beat to death while loading and unloading, can get about 4 boats in or out at a time, we will be heading down in the morning prolly be on the watter about 9:30


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Right now cut Shad is a major meal ticket for any of the big three, don't be skimpy with the bait there busting the big stuff also,Shad heads alone were picking up Flatheads,Blues were wanting the middle body section, work the main channel cuts and the secondary channel of the main river also any tree that you see down in the water is holding Flatheads and with this current they are wanting the cut Shad...................Doc


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks alot doc, btw nice web site, i think i have read everything you got on it, getting ready to head down now, bout 1 1/2 hr drive, if you all decide to go and see a big blue suburban in the lot i am there, will report back tonight to let you all know how it went


----------



## Ironman2517 (Apr 22, 2007)

did pretty good on the river monday, caught 6 cats and 2 stripers, 3 cats were about a pound 2 9lbs and 1 7 lbs, not to bad, docs advice came in handy they were not hitting fresh shad for anything, cut bait was the way to go, kinda supprised the sripers were hittting the cut bait.


----------

